# C&C Generals: Zero Hour Online Issue



## cobrien50 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I recently reinstalled C&C Generals: Zero Hour. I'm having this issue playing online. Basically here is what happens:

- I can connect to online perfectly
- I can join game lobbies, chat with other players
- When I join a game, I go through the first phase of establishing connections with other players
- Then it gets to a screen where there is a loading bar by each players name, only my loading bar completes, then I get into the game
- But, in the game, I can still move my mouse, click things, but the game becomes unresponsive to my commands, except the audio still works

I'm running on Windows Vista, but I set it to compatibility mode and run as Administrator. I have port forwarded as many ports as my router allows me. I have turned off my firewall. I have reinstalled the game several times. My game serial key is valid, I did buy it. Everything works fine just until I'm about to start a game...

I contacted EA support and the Live Chat guy really didn't give me any new or useful information. I really like this game and would like to use it, any suggestions, or help?

Thanks everyone on the forum for taking their time to read this!


----------



## cobrien50 (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh also, forgot to mention that I have updated with all of the patches and my computer fully meets all of the requirements.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

To be honest, I did not think you could get online with that game anymore as my copy says right on the box "Online service has been discontinued by Electronic Arts".

As for your issue, even though you have the game in compatibility mode, I strongly believe that Vista and the game are having a little dispute and Vista is winning, in other words, Vista won't let you do anything in the game.

Are you able to play offline singleplayer just fine?


----------



## cobrien50 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, single player works perfectly. And the game is still online. It runs off of GameSpy and the online service is active and working, for sure.


----------



## goldbr (Oct 18, 2009)

I solved this problem. It's the same even with the new Windows 7 or Seven. 

The solution is this:

1. Go to the generals.exe file that you launch to play;
2. Click with the right button of the mouse for the context menu;
3. Go to the Properties of the file;
4. Set the COMPATIBILITY MODE to Windows XP SP2

Play

:laugh:

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

He already tried running it in compatibility mode.


----------

